# What is the weather like where you are?



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone got any decent weather in western Europe? We came through the tunnel last Thursday evening and spent 4 days doing the Rhine from Koln to Mainz. Weather in general was quite good, just the odd spot of rain. Have now been in Fussen on the Stellplatz (free wifi) since Monday evening and had a brilliant day yesterday walking and cycling in the sunshine.

Today however, constant rain and looking at all the online weather forecasts for the next 2 weeks, it seems fairly widespread. We were intending to head down to the Villach/Klagenfurt area for a couple of weeks but not sure if it is worth going it it is going to pour with rain the whole time.

I quite agree with the saying that there is no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothing! We have all the right gear but it is still not too much fun to walk and cycle in constant rain.

Keith, what is the weather like where you are?


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Keith, have sent you a PM!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are at Klusserath near Trier, been here a week, one sunny day last week, most days overcast and a fair bit of rain. 

The week before we came North from Spain through central France, weather there also mixed with mostly overcast skies and some rain.

I guess the weather in Europe is all mixed just now although I was speaking to friends in Spain on Monday and they said the weather had been quite good, a bit overcast but fairly warm, Alan.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Dry and sunny here in Devon, but cold (no use to you though, unfortunately!)


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The weather in Ystad, in southern Sweden, was good yesterday but wet and windy with thunder today.

P&L


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dry, Sunny and warm, in Birmingham, have to be in the garden soon and try to get a little order back in to it.

Steve


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

So far then Birmingham looks favourite with Devon a close runner up!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, here in S.Italy yesterday was very warm but overcast, typical scirocco. Today is brighter but still a few clouds about. Hoping for s spot of rain on the tomatoes and melons.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I was just reading a report on Expatica about heavy snow closing Perpignan airport and 6m waves crashing along the French Med 8O 

It's 30 degrees in Moscow if that helps 8O 

Bizarre


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

East Sussex, cloudy at times, sunny, coldish, need a jumper.

cabby


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks eddied, that is most helpful! I hope you get the harvest you deserve?

Are you getting another MH?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We are in Singapore airports departure lounge waiting for our flight back to Blighty. The weather outside is hot and humid but in here its just right.
This airport could teach our lot a thing or two, it just fantastic, armchairs, loungers, shops! so many in fact that its would wear you out and restaurants, there are dozens of them. Its still a pain though having to wait around for a plane.


Wobby


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Gloomy reading - we are due in Trier next Tuesday for the start of our next trip. Moving along the Mosel and down to Heidleburg, through the Black Forest onto Lauterbrunnen. Then back through Colmar six weeks later.

I've been tracking the weather in these areas for a few weeks now and noticed that since the end of April, (when the forecast indicated mid 20's) it has been pretty dismal. 

I'm just hoping that from next week things pick up for everyone. We certainly need it after a very cold, snowy, freezing, wet and windy 5 weeks in Northern Spain and Gulf of Lion regions in Jan/Feb


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

SueandRoger said:


> So far then Birmingham looks favourite with Devon a close runner up!


On second thoughts, no offence to you Brumies, but I would rather be wet in Austria than dry in Birmingham so we are off to Villach tomorrow, watch this space, I might be eating my words!


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Mostly wet in the Italian Lakes but with the ocassional dry period over the last 2 weeks. Max daily temperature to date 15 deg.C.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*What's the weather like,,,,*

Weather here in St. Columb, ( just out of reach of Dreadful Newquay ), warm all day and sunny, thank you,,,,Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*weather*

COLD about 8c In the NW


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

It's been raining in Bled for 10 days, forecast is still bad, but it should improve from Tuesday 18th on. 
Villach is just over the mountain, so pretty much the same there. 
Regards, 
Cilka


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Cant tell its dark :? 8O


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

a few flakes of snow at birkenshaw yorks this aft then warm sun  weird


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Think you may have a little more rain on the way in Bled

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/EUR/SI/SI000/Bled/forecast.aspx

Just put any town or city in and you get 2 weeks weather.

Mandy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Weather and whether or not*

 Buon giorno Roger, thanks for the good wishes for my garden.
Today is bright, sunny, and warm; but a few rainy looking clouds around as well. Forecast for next 24 hrs is for thundery weather anyway.
Re motorhome, afraid that is all over due to health considerations mainly of Donna C. but also myself.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Guten Morgen

We have been parked up in Freiburg im Breisgau now for nearly two weeks and the weather has been dismal.
Mainly cold and very wet with only a couple of sunny days, and the forecast is not much better.
However the memsahib flies home next week so the weather will definitely improve !!
Leaving me to trundle south to La Spezia and to work 

Tchuss


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

I find accuweather very unreliable. 
I think this one is much more accurate: 
http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Kranj-SIXX0001 
Any opinions about weather sites?

Yeti, are you at the stelplatz in Feiburg? We were there on 30 and 31 April. It started raining there and it hasn't stopped since then. The stelplatz is very good though. You don't have a Motorhomefacts sticker, do you? 
Regards, 
Cilka


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thunder storms and heavy rain every afternoon in Salou


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there cilkad

I agree with you about uk. weather web site, much better, but have gone back to using a bit of seaweed.

There are two stellplatz in Freiburg, we used to use the one on Bissierstrasse run by Eckhard and his wife, and a great place too.

We now have a regular pitch at a campsite in Betzenhausen just down the road.

I will be here until mid June so if you are coming back this way give me a shout

The weather here at present is still atrotious but according to our friends it is going to improve today !!!!

Yeah right !!

best regards

Yeti


----------

